# Programm um zu erskennen, welches Progi zugriff auf eine Datei hat



## McDrake (17. Dezember 2007)

Tach.
Ich versuch grade was zu deinstallieren.
Da kommt aber die Meldung, dass ein Programm, dass eine andere Anwendung exklusiven Zugriff auf die Datei habe und somit schlägt die Deinstallation fehl.
Mit welchem Programm (oder Windowsbefehl) erkenne ich, welches Programm da gemeint ist?

Merci


----------



## der-jo (17. Dezember 2007)

McDrake am 17.12.2007 13:50 schrieb:
			
		

> Tach.
> Ich versuch grade was zu deinstallieren.
> Da kommt aber die Meldung, dass ein Programm, dass eine andere Anwendung exklusiven Zugriff auf die Datei habe und somit schlägt die Deinstallation fehl.
> Mit welchem Programm (oder Windowsbefehl) erkenne ich, welches Programm da gemeint ist?
> ...



ist meist ein Fehler von windows, einfach mal neustarten. wenn dann noch net geht, mal abgesichert versuchen...

welche datei ist es denn?


----------



## McDrake (17. Dezember 2007)

der-jo am 17.12.2007 13:55 schrieb:
			
		

> ist meist ein Fehler von windows, einfach mal neustarten. wenn dann noch net geht, mal abgesichert versuchen...
> 
> welche datei ist es denn?



Es handelt sich um eine Bitdefenderdatei (softwin\\bitdefender 10\aspdict.dat)
Ich habe mir die neuste Version geholt und um die zu installieren, muss ich die Version 10 zuerst deinstallieren.


----------



## der-jo (17. Dezember 2007)

verdammt, hätte fast dazugeschrieben das es bei programmen wie Firewalls oder virenscannern schwierig wird...

neustart und abgesichert haste versucht?


----------



## Eol_Ruin (17. Dezember 2007)

http://www.chip.de/downloads/c1_downloads_18414122.html


----------



## McDrake (17. Dezember 2007)

1. Danke für die Tipps!

2. Habs jetzt hinbekommen.
War (natürlich) mein Fehler.
Ich hatte laut Removal-Tool noch Reste von Bitdefender 9 auf der Platte.
Da kamen sich Nummer 10 und 9 eh schon in die Quere und da versuch ich noch eine neuere Version drauf zuknallen 

Jetzt ist wieder alles im Lot.


----------

